# Opinions on a Toolkraft 452/453?



## Radius (Jan 11, 2008)

Have the opportunity to purchase a Toolkraft 452/453 with the floor stand, and as I am quite unfamiliar with the machine, I thought I would ask here for opinions. In pictures it looks fine, but I wondered what I should look for, or if I should even look at all? I see its primary use being as a drill press, as that's what I need, but am I better off spending the money on a new drill press, and avoid this all-in-wonder, or would it be a strong addition?

Thanks!

Ray~


----------



## DHP (Feb 3, 2008)

>Have the opportunity to purchase a 
>Toolkraft 452/453 with the floor stand...

I have the bench top version of this drill press. Same head, shorter column. I have had it for about 8 yrs. It's a decent machine. Variable speed DC motor control and very long six inch travel to the quill. The head rotates and has a high-speed router collet on the top that you can turn over for routing. I have done that a few times and it is OK for some things but a bit scary for most with the workpiece between the small table and the cutter. As a drill press it's pretty good and probably on par with higher-end Craftsman presses of the same vintage. The 6" travel is a plus and mine has been pretty stable after some initial adjustment. The entire motor assembly rides up/down on sort of small dovetail ways. The table is pretty true but there is no lift so you have to muscle it into place. I don't find that I move it too often. 

Toolkraft is still in business for parts and when I got this machine I was able to get a manual, spare brush set, a replacement feed handle, and a mortising chisel attachment. Toolkraft still has a web site and you may still be able to get parts for this machine. 
http://www.toolkraft.com/

I may sell mine soon because I just got a Bridgeport mill and this will be redundant and probably get little use. 

DHP
Euclid, OH


----------



## Frank N. Ramsell (Jun 26, 2021)

I bought a 452 at a yard sale today for $5.00. I installed a new plug and it fired right up. The pot or speed circuit seems to be uncontrollable, it runs at full speed and sure is high pitched. The Toolkraft parts guy lives here in Springfield, Ma. and I've dealt with him a couple of times buying parts for my other Toolkraft equipment. He's not out to make a killing on parts either.


----------

